# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > مهندسی مجدد و معکوس > حرفه ای: کرک پسورد فایل های فشرده ( Rar ) !

## butterfly8528

سلام دوستان و اساتید گل .

می خواستم ببینم اینجا کسی توانایی کرک کردن پسورد فایل های Rar رو داره ؟

شنیدم کاره سختیه ! 

اگه کسی بلده بگه فایل رو بزارم .

----------


## mohammadi4net

نمی دونم دنبال روش و کد هستی  یا برنامه ولی بدون هیچ راهی وجود نداره باید همه پسوردهای ممکن رو چک کنی یعنی آزمون و خطا ! 
برنامه هایی هستن که این کارو برات انجام میدن بنظر من بهترینشون برنامه Passware 
http://www.lostpassword.com/
اگه رمز کوتاه باشه یا عددی امیدی هست وگرنه کارت خیلی سخت می شه.

----------


## Sundown

یک راه هست اختراع خودمه خیلی باحاله
فایل رار رو با نوت پد باز کن و CTRL+F رو بزن و تایپ کن Password .
جلوی کلمه ی پسورد رمز فایل رو نوشته.

Enjoy

----------


## مهران موسوی

> یک راه هست اختراع خودمه خیلی باحاله
> فایل رار رو با نوت پد باز کن و CTRL+F رو بزن و تایپ کن Password .
> جلوی کلمه ی پسورد رمز فایل رو نوشته.
> 
> Enjoy


همچین کاری برای فایل های rar غیر ممکن هست دوست عزیز !!!

هیچ راهی به جز ازمون و خطا نداری ... بارها و بارها توی اینترنت و سایت های مختلف راجع بهش بحث شده ولی به هیچ نتیجه ای نرسیدن . اگه دوست داری بدونی چرا بگو تا بیشتر برات توضیح بدم ..

یا حق ...

----------


## butterfly8528

> همچین کاری برای فایل های rar غیر ممکن هست دوست عزیز !!!
> 
> هیچ راهی به جز ازمون و خطا نداری ... بارها و بارها توی اینترنت و سایت های مختلف راجع بهش بحث شده ولی به هیچ نتیجه ای نرسیدن . اگه دوست داری بدونی چرا بگو تا بیشتر برات توضیح بدم ..
> 
> یا حق ...


منتظریم .  . .

----------


## tdkhakpur

> منتظریم . . .


 سلام
ببینید هر کمپانی که نرم افزار ارائه میدهد برای خودش قوانینی را پیاده میکند که سایرین نباید از این قوانین و قوائد کاری اطلاع داشته باشند و نرم افزار rar هم جزو دستاورد همین نوع کمپانیهاست لذا برای اینکه نرم افزارشان را را از هر حیث دارای امنیت کنند پارامترهایی را به داده ها اضافه میکنند تا فقط برنامه های خودسان قادر به دریافت و رمزگشایی این داده ها باشد نه هر برنامه ای و در این رابطه هم مطمئن باش یک قدم از من و شما که داریم هم اکنون کار آنها را پردازش میکنیم جلو هستند. 
حالا اگر شما هم  به این راحتی و با باز کردن فایل توسط notepad بتوانید پسورد را پیدا کنید به نظر من اون کمپانی باید برود و دکانش را تخته کند... :لبخند:

----------


## butterfly8528

> ک راه هست اختراع خودمه خیلی باحاله
> فایل رار رو با نوت پد باز کن و CTRL+F رو بزن و تایپ کن Password .
> جلوی کلمه ی پسورد رمز فایل رو نوشته.



این دوستمون هم خواست یه چیزی بگه جدی نگیرید  :چشمک: 


ولی 100% یه راهی هست !

----------


## joker

اطلاعات فایلهای rar یا zip یا 7zip یا ... همگی بر اساس پسورد رمز میشوند نه اینکه پسورد جائی ذخیره بشود ، در واقع پسورد هیچکجا ذخیره نمیشود ، اطلاعات با یک رمز کد میشوند ، به عبارت دیگه کل فایل را شما باید کلمه رمز بدونید :) ، و اگه شما هر رمز دیگه ای هم بزنید اطلاعات دیکود میشوند منتها چون رمزاصلی نبوده اطلاعات اشتباه باز میشوند.
میشه گفت رمزنگاری یک طرفه محسوب میشوند.
راهی جز روش سعی و خطای پسوردها ندارد.

----------


## tdkhakpur

> اطلاعات فایلهای rar یا zip یا 7zip یا ... همگی بر اساس پسورد رمز میشوند نه اینکه پسورد جائی ذخیره بشود ، در واقع پسورد هیچکجا ذخیره نمیشود ، اطلاعات با یک رمز کد میشوند ، به عبارت دیگه کل فایل را شما باید کلمه رمز بدونید :) ، و اگه شما هر رمز دیگه ای هم بزنید اطلاعات دیکود میشوند منتها چون رمزاصلی نبوده اطلاعات اشتباه باز میشوند.
> میشه گفت رمزنگاری یک طرفه محسوب میشوند.
> راهی جز روش سعی و خطای پسوردها ندارد.


دوست گرانقدر ببینید اینکه شما میگید کل فایل رمز هست که چی بشه باز باید یک رمزی بدست بیاد که صحت آن را با رمز خودمان بررسی کنیم نمیشود که الکی دل به دریا زد بدون اینکه بدانید کجا میروید.
و این مطلب را برای شما یادآور بشوم اینکه هیچ فایل فشرده ای که دارای رمز باشد بدون مشخص بود رمز در یک نقطه ای از فایل وجود ندارد...*و برای دیکد شدن به این رمز نیاز هست* *نه اینکه از روش سعی و خطای پسورد استفاده بشود.*

----------


## butterfly8528

> .*و برای دیکد شدن به این رمز نیاز هست* *نه اینکه از روش سعی و خطای پسورد استفاده بشود.*


99.9% با این نظر موافقم و مطمئنم راهی به غیر از سعی و خطا وجود داره !!!

----------


## silverfox

از همون موقع که تاپیک زدین اگه یه برنامه گذاشته بودین پسورد امتحان کنه فکر کنم 4 یا 5 حرفی ها هم تمام شده بود :پی

----------


## butterfly8528

دوست عزیز من برنامه نمیخوام چون تقریبا همشون رو تست کردم .

من نمیخوام از روش آزمون و خطا استفاده بشه ، چون اگه حتی Cpu چهار هسته ای هم داشته باشیم درآوردن یک پسورد 12 رقمی ممکنه 1 ماه طول بکشه تازه اگه برنامه تا این رقم رو بتونه در بیاره !

من میخوام فایل های Rar مثل EXE کرک شن !

فک کنم این مشکلمون به دست کسی جز مجیک باز نشه !

----------


## BaBak.Khan

این کار شدنی نیستش، همونطور که یکی از پستای قبلی گفتن تمام محتویات فایل با استفاده از رمزی که ما میدیم به اضافه یه رمز دیگه که بصورت رندوم تولید میشه در فایل rar قرار داره رمزی میشه، اگه دقت کنید CRC تمام فایل ها هم داخل فایل فضرده قرار میگیره این برای برسی فایل بعد ازاینکه از رمز خارج شدش

----------


## butterfly8528

امکان نداره راهی نداشته باشه 100% راهی داره !

----------


## Sundown

خب اولا كسي كه كمك ميخواد بايد لحن كمك خواستن رو هم بلد باشه



> این دوستمون هم خواست یه چیزی بگه جدی نگیرید





> حالا اگر شما هم به این راحتی و با باز کردن فایل توسط notepad بتوانید پسورد را پیدا کنید به نظر من اون کمپانی باید برود و دکانش را تخته کند...


باور كنيد اگر خودم با چشم خودم نديده بودم باور نميكردم يه روز يه فايل رار رو دانلود كردم روش پسورد بود ( از همون فايل هايي كه پسوردش توس سايتش هست ) اما چون از اينترنت ديسكانكت شده بودم حوصلم نشد دوباره وصل شم و ببينم پسوردش چيه. خودم با نوت پد بازش كردم و كلمه پسورد رو سرچ كردم كلمه ي روبروي اون رو به عنوان پسورد وارد كردم و فايل باز شد
اون زمان خيلي تعجب كردم كه چرا وين رار اين طور بي فكر پسورد رو ذخيره ميكنه
حتي به فكر افتادم يه برنامه براي يافتن پسورد بسازم با همين روش.

به هر حال خودم نسبت به احمقانه بودن اين روش آگاهم. پس بهتر نبود قبل از اينكه در مقام نقد سخن برآيي فكر ميكردي كه چرا چنين گفتم تا به اين نتيجه برسي كه ممكن است چنين اتفاقي برايم افتاده باشد و با اين روش حلش كرده باشم
اصلا ميخواي فايل رو بذار ببينيم ميتونيم كاري كنيم يا نه ؟

به هر حال اين لحن صحبت كردن نيست
اينجا اگر كسي حرفي ميزنه فقط قصدش كمك هست و در اختيار گذاشتن تجربياتش

----------


## butterfly8528

Sundown عزیز اصلا منظوره مسخره کردن یا بی احترامی نداشتم . به هر حال اگه ناراحت شدید معذرت می خوام  :لبخند: 

چشم یه فایل رار ضمیمه کردم که پسورد داره بی زحمت پسوردشو برام در بیار .

----------


## vcldeveloper

> باور كنيد اگر خودم با چشم خودم نديده بودم باور نميكردم يه روز يه فايل رار رو دانلود كردم روش پسورد بود ( از همون فايل هايي كه پسوردش توس سايتش هست ) اما چون از اينترنت ديسكانكت شده بودم حوصلم نشد دوباره وصل شم و ببينم پسوردش چيه. خودم با نوت پد بازش كردم و كلمه پسورد رو سرچ كردم كلمه ي روبروي اون رو به عنوان پسورد وارد كردم و فايل باز شد
> اون زمان خيلي تعجب كردم كه چرا وين رار اين طور بي فكر پسورد رو ذخيره ميكنه


اونی که شما دیدید، در واقع Note ایی بود که فرد ایجاد کننده آرشیو در آرشیو قرار داده بود. WinRAR این امکان را به ایجاد کننده آرشیو میده که به همراه آرشیو یک متن هم وارد کنه، و هر زمان که آرشیو باز میشه، این متن نمایش داده بشه. اگر همون فایل را در WinRAR باز کنید، می بینید که متنی نمایش داده میشه، و همون عبارتی که گفتید هم در داخل متن نوشته شده موجود هست. این ربطی به شکستن قفل فایل های RAR نداره.




> امکان نداره راهی نداشته باشه 100% راهی داره !


شما یا در زمینه ایی اطلاع ندارید، و سوال می کنید؛ یا اطلاع دارید، و نیازی به پرسیدن ندارید. شما خودتون فرد سوال کننده هستید، چطور به این نتیجه رسیدید که 100% راهی وجود داره؟! وقتی مطلبی را مطرح می کنید، براش پشتوانه علمی مطرح کنید، نه اینکه بر اساس احساسات تان همینطوری چیزی گفته باشید!


در اینگونه فایل ها کلمه رمز بخشی از کلید رمز هست؛ یعنی یک کلید رمز با طول مشخص از روی کلمه رمز و یک سری پارامترهای دیگه ساخته میشه، و سپس کل فایل بوسیله آن کلید رمزنگاری میشه. برای پیچیده شدن کرک، ممکن هست که ابتدا یک کلید تصادفی ساخته بشه، و  کل فایل با استفاده از آن به وسیله یک الگوریتم رمزنگاری متقارن رمز بشه، و سپس خودِ کلید تصادفی توسط یک کلید رمز دیگه که از روی کلمه رمز کاربر ساخته شده، به وسیله یک الگوریتم غیر متقارن رمزنگاری بشه، و در جایی از فایل ذخیره بشه.

در این صورت، کلمه رمز کاربر در فایل ذخیره نشده، و دنبال آن گشتن هم فایده ایی نداره. برای رمزگشایی همچین فایلی باید ابتدا محل ذخیره سازی کلید رمز شده تصادفی در فایل پیدا بشه، بعد نوع الگوریتم نامتقارن استفاده شده برای رمز کردن کلید تصادفی تشخیص داده بشه، بعد با استفاده از Brute Force سعی بشه که کلید های رمزنگاری مختلفی از روی کلمات رمز مختلف تولید بشند، و روی داده آزمایش بشند، تا کلید درست پیدا بشه. 

تنها راه عملی برای شکستن این نوع از رمزها استفاده از Brute Force هست، که در صورتی که کلید مربوطه به اندازه کافی بزرگ باشد، عملا رمزگشایی غیر ممکن می شود. راه دیگه این هست که یک ضعف شناخته شده در الگوریتم بکار رفته برای رمزنگاری وجود داشته باشه که به توان با استفاده از آن ضعف، کلید رمزنگاری را بازتولید کرد. اکثر الگوریتم های تجاری معروفی که امروزه استفاده میشند نقطه ضعف امنیتی شناخته شده ایی که بشه بوسیله آن الگوریتم را دور زد ندارند؛ حداقل اگر هم داشته باشند، بطور عمومی منتشر نشدند، و نهایتا در اختیار یک سری سازمان های اطلاعاتی و امنیتی محدود هستند.

----------


## butterfly8528

> شما یا در زمینه ایی اطلاع ندارید، و سوال می کنید؛ یا اطلاع دارید، و نیازی به پرسیدن ندارید. شما خودتون فرد سوال کننده هستید، چطور به این نتیجه رسیدید که 100% راهی وجود داره؟! وقتی مطلبی را مطرح می کنید، براش پشتوانه علمی مطرح کنید، نه اینکه بر اساس احساسات تان همینطوری چیزی گفته باشید!


دوست عزیز من این گونه به این نتیجه رسیدم که مطمئنم یعنی 100 % خود برنامه WinRar یا هر برنامه دیگری برای اکسترکت کردن اطلاعات رمز شده از روش بروت فرس استفاده نمیکنند !

پس حتما راهی به جز بروت فرس وجود دارد .

----------


## vcldeveloper

> خود برنامه WinRar یا هر برنامه دیگری برای اکسترکت کردن اطلاعات رمز شده از روش بروت فرس استفاده نمیکنند !


لزومی نداره از Brute Force استفاده کنند. اطلاعات پایه ایی فایل ها بطور عادی رمز نمیشه، و میشه در شرایط عادی لیست فایل های موجود و مشخصات آنها را مشاهده کرد، غیر از اینکه کاربر گزینه مربوط به رمز کردن این داده ها را هم فعال کند. فایل های رمز شده هم زمانی استخراج می شوند که کاربر کلمه رمز را درست وارد کرده باشد. برنامه ایی که کلمه رمز صحیح را دارد، نیازی به Brute Force کردن نداره!

----------


## butterfly8528

> فایل های رمز شده هم زمانی استخراج می شوند که کاربر کلمه رمز را درست وارد کرده باشد. برنامه ایی که کلمه رمز صحیح را دارد، نیازی به Brute Force کردن نداره!


خوب عزیز جان بلاخره از یک اگوریتمی برای تشخیص صحت رمز وارد شده استفاده می کنه دیگه  :خیلی عصبانی: 

وجود این الگوریتم حتمی هست و این نشان دهنده اینه که حتما از روش دیگه ای غیر از بروت فرس مثل پی بردن به الگوریتم ، وارونه کردن الگوریتم و شرط ها و . . .

----------


## vcldeveloper

> وجود این الگوریتم حتمی هست و این نشان دهنده اینه که حتما از روش دیگه ای غیر از بروت فرس مثل پی بردن به الگوریتم ، وارونه کردن الگوریتم و شرط ها و . . .


عزیز من، برنامه ایی که خودش روی فایل رمز گذاشته، الگوریتم رمزنگاری خودش را میدونه. نیازی نداره که برای پی بردن به الگوریتم رمزنگاری خودش، فایل رمز شده توسط خودش را Brute Force کنه!




> بلاخره از یک اگوریتمی برای تشخیص صحت رمز وارد شده استفاده می کنه دیگه


به دو صورت میتونه این کار رو بکنه:
1- یکی از فایل های آرشیو را با استفاده از کلید داده شده رمزگشایی کنه. اگر رمزگشایی درست انجام نشده باشه، CRC فایل رمزگشایی شده با فایل اصلی فرق میکنه، پس کلید استفاده شده اشتباه بوده.

2- از کلید تصادفی رمز Hash بگیره، و Hash را هم در کنار کلید تصادفی رمز در فایل ذخیره کنه. وقتی کاربر کلمه رمز را وارد میکنه، از روی آن کلید رمزنگاری برای رمزگشایی کلید تصادفی تولید میشه. اگر این کلید بتونه کلید تصادفی رمز را به درستی رمزگشایی کنه، باید Hash Code کلید تصادفی بدست آمده با Hash Code ذخیره شده در فایل یکسان باشه، و گرنه رمزگشایی اشتباه بوده.

----------


## butterfly8528

> عزیز من، برنامه ایی که خودش روی فایل رمز گذاشته، الگوریتم رمزنگاری خودش را میدونه. نیازی نداره که برای پی بردن به الگوریتم رمزنگاری خودش، فایل رمز شده توسط خودش را Brute Force کنه!


دقیقا منظور من هم همین بود دیگه . پس برنامه از یه الگوریتم مشخص و خواصی برای تشخیص صحت رمز استفاده میکنه. تا اینجا که شکی درش نیست ؟




> - یکی از فایل های آرشیو را با استفاده از کلید داده شده رمزگشایی کنه. اگر رمزگشایی درست انجام نشده باشه، CRC فایل رمزگشایی شده با فایل اصلی فرق میکنه، پس کلید استفاده شده اشتباه بوده.
> 
> 
>  1- یکی از فایل های آرشیو را با استفاده از کلید داده شده رمزگشایی کنه. اگر رمزگشایی درست انجام نشده باشه، CRC فایل رمزگشایی شده با فایل اصلی فرق میکنه، پس کلید استفاده شده اشتباه بوده.
> 
>  2- از کلید تصادفی رمز Hash بگیره، و Hash را هم در کنار کلید تصادفی رمز در فایل ذخیره کنه. وقتی کاربر کلمه رمز را وارد میکنه، از روی آن کلید رمزنگاری برای رمزگشایی کلید تصادفی تولید میشه. اگر این کلید بتونه کلید تصادفی رمز را به درستی رمزگشایی کنه، باید Hash Code کلید تصادفی بدست آمده با Hash Code ذخیره شده در فایل یکسان باشه، و گرنه رمزگشایی اشتباه بوده.


پس اینجا امکان وارونه کردن شرط وجود داره ، البته در این مورد باید خود برنامه (وین رار ، وین زیپ ) کرک شه .

پس با این قرار امکان کرک کردن و دسترسی به فایل های رمز شده هر چند کمه ولی وجود داره  :متفکر: 

امیدوارم این بحث به جایی برسه . البته با همراهی دیگر کاربران متخصص .

----------


## vcldeveloper

> پس اینجا امکان وارونه کردن شرط وجود داره ،


ربطی نداره. CRC فایل به صورت عادی رمز شده نیست. بدست آوردن CRC فایلی که رمزگشایی شده هم ربطی به خودِ رمز نداره. شما چی رو میخواید وارونه کنید؟!
البته بماند که اصولا الگوریتم های تولید Hash Code برگشت ناپذیر هستند، و شما از روی Hash تولید شده نمی تونید به مقدار اولیه برسید.




> البته در این مورد باید خود برنامه (وین رار ، وین زیپ ) کرک شه .


برنامه کرک شه که چی بشه؟ فرضا شما متوجه شدید که WinRAR کلید رمز تصادفی را با الگوریتم RSA رمز میکنه؛ شما کدی یا فرمولی سراغ دارید که بتونه کلید رمزنگاری RSA را از روی معکوس کردن الگوریتم RSA بدست بیاره؟!! تا بحال هیچ راه حل عمومی برای شکستن الگوریتم RSA معرفی نشده، و همه چیز به طول کلید آن مربوط میشه. اگر تولید کلید به اندازه کافی بزرگ باشه، شکستنش عملا غیر ممکن هست. این یک مثال بود.

----------


## butterfly8528

جناب کشاورز چرا بحث رو پیچیده می کنید ؟




> شما چی رو میخواید وارونه کنید؟!


مگه برنامه WinRar یا هر برنامه دیگه ای برای تشخیص صحت رمز از یک الگوریتم استفاده نمیکنه ( مثلا اگوریتم های گفته شده توسط شما ) ؟

مثلا فزض کنیم برنامه WinRar از الگوی زیر برای تشخیص صحت رمز استفاده کنه :

if crc *=* a and stra *=* s + key2 and key3 *=* key2 and . . . then
pass is correct
Else
pass Not valid
End If
ما فقط کافیه بیاایم این "=" ها رو به "<>" تبدیل کنیم تا اگه رمز اشتباه بود برنامه رمز رو درست تشخیص بده و اطلاعات اکسترکت بشن !




> برنامه کرک شه که چی بشه؟ فرضا شما متوجه شدید که WinRAR کلید رمز تصادفی را با الگوریتم RSA رمز میکنه؛ شما کدی یا فرمولی سراغ دارید که بتونه کلید رمزنگاری RSA را از روی معکوس کردن الگوریتم RSA بدست بیاره؟!! تا بحال هیچ راه حل عمومی برای شکستن الگوریتم RSA معرفی نشده، و همه چیز به طول کلید آن مربوط میشه.


عزیز جان اصلا نیازی به شکستن اگوریتم نیست !!!!!!

خود برنامه ( Winrar یا هر برنامه دیگری ) از هر الگوریتمی حتی RSA استفاده کنه بلاخره یک جای برنامه هنگام باز کردن یا اکسترکت کردن فایل های رمز شده ، صحت رمز وارد شده رو با علامت "=" یا هر علامت دیگه ای که نماد مساوی و برابر بودن هست می سنجه و اگه نتیجه شرط برابر با الگوی مورد نظر بود ، فایلها باز یا اکسترکت می شوند .
مثلا :

If RSA(pass) *=* a and then
pass is correct
Else
pass Not valid
End Ifحالا ما اگه تو شرط بالا به جای "=" از "<>" استفاده کنیم شرط برعکس میشه . یعنی هر پسوردی به غیر از پسورد صحیح وارد شه برنامه پسورد رو صحیح تشخیص میده و فایل ها باز یا اکسترکت می شوند .

امید وارم منظورم رو درست رسانده باشم .

----------


## MIDOSE

پیشنهادی دوستانه => در مورد هر چیزی قبل از بحث، *تحقیق* + *مطالعه* لازم است، این که من بخوام شما را بعد از کلی بحث متوجه ی اشتباهتون کنم به هیچ وجه علمی نیست و در این میان چیزی جز وقت طرفین هدر نمی ره.

موفق باشی :لبخند:

----------


## vcldeveloper

> مگه برنامه WinRar یا هر برنامه دیگه ای برای تشخیص صحت رمز از یک الگوریتم استفاده نمیکنه ( مثلا اگوریتم های گفته شده توسط شما ) ؟
> 
> مثلا فزض کنیم برنامه WinRar از الگوی زیر برای تشخیص صحت رمز استفاده کنه :


من پیشنهاد می کنم که شما حتما مقداری درباره رمزنگاری تحقیق کنید. به قول دوستمون در پست قبلی، اینطوری فقط وقت خودتون و وقت ما رو می گیرید!

عزیز جان، من این همه دارم روضه میخونم که تا وقتی شما کلید صحیح را نداشته باشید، حتی اگر فایل ها Extract هم بشند، فایل اصلی نیستند، یک سری چرندیات هستند که به درد شما یا هیچ کس دیگه نمی خورند. اون وقت شما میگید = را با <> عوض کنیم؟! گیرم شما این کار را کردید، و WinRAR هم فایل را Extract کرد؛ وقتی کلید رمزنگاری درست وارد نشده، هر چیزی که با اون کلید رمزگشایی بشه، فاقد مفهوم هست. شما فکر کردید اگر = را با <> عوض کنید، فایل ها برای خودشان رمزگشایی میشند؟!!

تا وقتی درک درستی از روال کار نداشته باشید، هر چقدر هم که توضیح داده بشه، اینطوری نتایج عجیب مثل پست آخر شما بدست میاد.

----------


## butterfly8528

دوستان اگه اینجاییم فقط به خاطر اینه که به هم دیگه کمک کنیم و تبادل اطلاعات داشته باشیم  :ناراحت: 

هر کسی هم فکر می کنه داره وقتش گرفته میشه مجبور نیست پست بزنه !

به هر حال اگه وقتتون رو گرفتم من رو ببخشید .

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــ

در مورد پست قبلم هم ببخشید من فقط خود برنامه اصلی ( WinRar ) رو در نظر گرفته بودم و خود فایل رار رو که با توجه به رمزش انکریپت شده رو یادم نبود . 




> تا وقتی شما کلید صحیح را نداشته باشید


بلاخره این کلید صحیح یک جای فایل رمز شده وجود داره دیگه ؟

----------


## vcldeveloper

> بلاخره این کلید صحیح یک جای فایل رمز شده وجود داره دیگه ؟


نه دوست عزیز! کلید از روی کلمه رمزی که وارد می کنید ساخته میشه. کلیدی صحیح هست که کلمه رمز وارد شده برای آن صحیح باشه.

----------


## butterfly8528

> کلیدی صحیح هست که کلمه رمز وارد شده برای آن صحیح باشه.


این صحت چه طوری و دقیقا کجای برنامه برسی میشه ؟

----------


## vcldeveloper

> این صحت چه طوری و دقیقا کجای برنامه برسی میشه ؟


این رو در پست های قبلی همین تاپیک توضیح دادم: برنامه سعی میکنه کلید رمزنگاری تصادفی را با استفاده از کلیدی که شما وارد کردید، رمزگشایی کنه. حاصل این کار میشه یک سری داده. برنامه از این داده Hash Code میگیره، این Hash Code را با Hash Code کلید رمزنگاری تصادفی مقایسه میکنه. اگر مساوی بودند، یعنی رمزگشایی موفقیت آمیز بوده، و برنامه با همین کلید فایل ها را رمزگشایی میکنه. اگر مساوی نبودند، یعنی کلید وارد شده توسط کاربر اشتباه هست، و کلید رمزنگاری بدست آمده صحیح نیست.
از اونجایی که احتمالا بعد از این میخواید بگید، چون Hash Code را مقایسه میکنه، پس میشه معکوس آن را نوشت؛ الگوریتم های تولید Hash Code برگشت پذیر نیستند. هدف از این الگوریتم ها  تولید یک رشته منحصر به فرد با طول معین برای هر حجمی از داده هست. یعنی اگر شما متن یک کتاب 1000 صفحه را بدهید، یک رشته ثابت (مثلا 256 بیتی) دریافت می کنید که منحصر به فرد هست، و برای هیچ داده ورودی دیگه ایی تولید نمیشه. اگر یک عبارت 1 حرفی هم بدهید، باز یک رشته ثابت دریافت می کنید، که منحصر به فرد هست، و برای هیچ عبارت دیگه ایی تکرار نمیشه. از روی این رشته با طول ثابت، نمی تونید به داده اصلی برسید، غیر اینکه فرضا الگوریتم به کار رفته باگ داشته باشه، و در شرایط خاص رشته هایی تولید کنه که منحصر به فرد نیستند، یا طول رشته اونقدر کم باشه که بشه با سرعت زیاد همه رشته های ممکن را برای آن تولید و تست کرد.

فکر نمی کنم دیگه این مطلب نیاز به توضیح بیشتر داشته باشه.

----------


## sepehrst

آقای کشاورز کاملا درست میگن ولی بنظر من این مطلب باید کمی ساده تر توضیح داده بشه تا قابل درک برای کسانی که تصور درستی از نحوه رمز کردن اطلاعات ندارند باشه

البته به butterfly8528 عزیز توصیه میکنم برای اطلاعات جامع تر به ویکیپدیا مراجعه کنه

اما در مورد Winrar اینو مطمئن باشید باشید که حتی اگه یه فایل رمز شده rar را در اختیار خود آقای Alexander Roshal که طراح rar هستند بگذارید، خود ایشان هم قادر به رمز گشایی فایل بغیر از روش آزمون و خطا نیستند که اگر طول رمز زیاد باشه عملا غیر ممکنه .(حداقل با توان محاسباتی امروز) 

چرا؟
بر خلاف تصور شما، مشکل توی الگوریتم فایلهای rar نیست، برنامه هایی که برای پیدا کردن رمز فایلهای rar وجود دارند از همون روشی برای تعیین صحت رمز استفاده میکنند که خود برنامه Winrar استفاده میکنه اما اینکه چرا Winrar بلافاصله به شما میگه رمز درسته یانه، به این دلیله که شما رمز رو مستقیما به برنامه میدید و Winrar همون یک رمز رو تست میکنه. اگر برنامه های پیدا کردن رمز rar این امکان رو به کاربر بدن که رمزی رو که کاربر فکر میکنه درسته وارد کنه، همون برنامه هم در مورد اون یک رمز بلافاصله بهتون جواب میده که آبا رمز درست هست یا نه. در ضمن الگوریتم باز کردن فایلهای rar بصورت کد باز (Open Source) هست که میتونید از اینجا http://www.rarlab.com/rar/unrarsrc-3.9.6.tar.gz دریافت کنید.
پس الگوریتم unrar در اختیارتون هست اما مطمئن باشید که با تعویض = با <> یا بالعکس نمیتونید کاری از پیش ببرید.

دلیلش به نحوه رمز نگاری اطلاعات (Encryption) برمیگرده. یه مثالی براتون میارم که بهتر متوجه بشید. البته این مثال خیلی خیلی ساده و ابتدایی هست و بهیچ وجه بیانگر امنیت الگوریتمهای واقعی نیست و فقط برای روشن شدن موضوع و یه نقطه شروع برای درک مطلب هست.
فزض کنید که رشته "ABC" رو میخواهیم رمز کنیم. فرض کنید که روش رمز کردن ما هم این باشه به ازای عددی که کاربر بعنوان رمز وارد میکنه، به مقدار عددی متقابل هر حرف تو جدول ASCII اضافه کنیم مثلا اگه عدد 9 رو بعنوان رمز بده:
A=65 B=66 C=67
رشته رمز شده:
65+9=74  66+9=75  67+9=76    ==   JKL
و الگوریتم باز کردن رمز مشخصه: به ازای عدد وارد شده بعنوان رمز، از مقدار عددی حروف کم میکنیم و رشته اصلی رو بدست میآوریم.

حالا سوال من از شما اینه: رشته رمز شده "JKL" رو داریم. آیا شما هیچ اثری از عدد 9 که رمز ما هست، توی این رشته میبینید؟ نه.
رمز این رشته میتونه هر عددی باشه مثلا میتونه 3 باشه که این رشته رو بما برمیگردونه: 
74-3=71  75-3=72 76-3=73   ==  GHI
ولی از کجا بفهمیم که رشته "GHI" رشته اصلی هست یا نه؟

جوابش تو همون چیزی هست که آقای کشاورز گفتند: محاسبه Hash رشته اصلی قبل از رمز کردن وقرار دادن Hash در کنار رشته رمز شده.
محاسبه Hash مثل گرفتن اثر انگشت میمونه که یکتاست و منحصر بفرد. و از روی اثر انگشت نمیشه هویت فرد رو آشکار کرد، مگه اینکه یه پایگاه داده از تمام افراد و اثر انگشتشون داشته باشیم که این در مورد فایلهای کامپیوتری مشخصا غیر ممکنه. حتی اگه خروجی منحصر بفرد نباشه، الگوریتم معکوس توابع Hash وجود ندارند. یعنی نمیشه از روی Hash به اطلاعات اصلی پی برد. البته این بحث خیلی مفصله و همونطور که گفتم ویکیپدیا منبع خیلی خوبی برای شروع هست.

حالا کاری که Winrar میکنه اینه که وقتی رشته ایی روبعنوان رمز وارد کنید، Winrar با استفاده از همون الگوریتم Open Source اطلاعات رو رمز گشایی میکنه, بعد از رمز گشایی، مقدار CRC اطلاعات بدست آمده رو محاسبه میکنه و بعد با مقدار CRC ذخیره شده درون فایل مقایسه میکنه و اگر یکی بود یعنی رمز درسته.
پس بفرض اینکه شما جای = رو با <> عوض کنی و Winrar به رمز ایراد نگیره، اطلاعات بدست آمده بی معنی و غیر قابل استفاده هستند. در مورد مثال ما : یعنی شما از رشته رمز شده "JKL"، بجای اینکه رشته درست "ABC" رو بدست بیاری، رشته "GHI" رو بدست آوردی که بهیچ دردی نمیخوره.

----------


## persian_bigboy

> خب اولا كسي كه كمك ميخواد بايد لحن كمك خواستن رو هم بلد باشه
> 
> 
> 
> باور كنيد اگر خودم با چشم خودم نديده بودم باور نميكردم يه روز يه فايل رار رو دانلود كردم روش پسورد بود ( از همون فايل هايي كه پسوردش توس سايتش هست ) اما چون از اينترنت ديسكانكت شده بودم حوصلم نشد دوباره وصل شم و ببينم پسوردش چيه. خودم با نوت پد بازش كردم و كلمه پسورد رو سرچ كردم كلمه ي روبروي اون رو به عنوان پسورد وارد كردم و فايل باز شد
> اون زمان خيلي تعجب كردم كه چرا وين رار اين طور بي فكر پسورد رو ذخيره ميكنه
> حتي به فكر افتادم يه برنامه براي يافتن پسورد بسازم با همين روش.
> 
> به هر حال خودم نسبت به احمقانه بودن اين روش آگاهم. پس بهتر نبود قبل از اينكه در مقام نقد سخن برآيي فكر ميكردي كه چرا چنين گفتم تا به اين نتيجه برسي كه ممكن است چنين اتفاقي برايم افتاده باشد و با اين روش حلش كرده باشم
> ...


 


دوست عزیز شرمنده که من دخالت کردم !!
ولی دلیل اینکه شما پسورد رو با نوت پد پیداکرید این هست که اونی که فایل رو آپلودکرده بوده ، پسورد رو تو کامنت گزاشته بوده . بخاطر همین بوده که خانا بوده و شما پیداش کرید ولی  این نکته ارزش منده که بدونید تمامی رمز ها در فایل های rar با سه الگریتم HASH , MD5 , CRY3 قفل میشه . و قابل بازیابی نیست . به جز خود شرکت که با کلید اصلی می تونه دست به اطلاعات پیدا کنه . مرسی


البته بعد از تحقیق تا تاریخ امروز 21/6/1389 به این نتیجه رسیدم که خود شرکت هم نمی تونه ؟ چرا ؟ چون کلید خود رمز ، کلمه عبور می باشد . دقیقا مثل MD5 که غیر قابل بازگشت هستش /. و اینجا میگم که اگه تونستید من حاضرم یک سکه طلا بدم به هرکس که راهی زیر 5 دقیقه پیدا کرد .

----------


## Nima NT

به نظر من هم همینطوره , امکان پیدا کردن پسورد این فایلها استفاده از Brute Force هست که کمی غیر منطقی به نظر میرسه.

----------


## Template

9 ماه پیش دنبال همین مطلب بودم سایتی روسی هست که 250 دلار میگیره و فایلها رو براتون اکسترکت میکنه و تحویل میده هیچ مطلبی تو سایتشون نزدن که رمز فایل پیدا میکنن یا اینکه ...  اما منکه سریش شدم از طریق ایمیل توضیح کوتاهی به من دادن این بود که فایل میشکنن و قسمتی که مربوط به چک کردن پسورد هست رو از فایل دیلیت میکنن انگار یه فایل rar هست که رمز نداره و فایلهارو اکسترکت میکنن. شایدم منو سر کار گذاشتن اما در اینکه میتونن کارو انجام بدن شکی نیست چون رنک خوبی داره سایتشون و جایی ندیدم کسی بگه پول مارو خوردن و چیزی تحویل ندادن.

----------


## butterfly8528

لطفا آدرس سایت رو قرار بدید .

----------


## علیرضا حسن زاده

> 9 ماه پیش دنبال همین مطلب بودم سایتی روسی هست که 250 دلار میگیره و فایلها رو براتون اکسترکت میکنه و تحویل میده هیچ مطلبی تو سایتشون نزدن که رمز فایل پیدا میکنن یا اینکه ...  اما منکه سریش شدم از طریق ایمیل توضیح کوتاهی به من دادن این بود که فایل میشکنن و قسمتی که مربوط به چک کردن پسورد هست رو از فایل دیلیت میکنن انگار یه فایل rar هست که رمز نداره و فایلهارو اکسترکت میکنن. شایدم منو سر کار گذاشتن اما در اینکه میتونن کارو انجام بدن شکی نیست چون رنک خوبی داره سایتشون و جایی ندیدم کسی بگه پول مارو خوردن و چیزی تحویل ندادن.


صحیح نیست چون وقتی اطلاعات با یه کلمه پسورد رمز  شدن گیریم که قسمت مربوط به چک کردن پسورد حذف بشه چطوری می خوان اطلاعات رمز شده رو به حالت اول برگردونن البته من نمی گن که اونا نمی تونن چون کارشونو ندیدم ولی روشی که به شما گفتن درست نیست :لبخند:  :چشمک:

----------


## persian_bigboy

دوست من سلام . البته شاید شبیه به الگرتیتم MD5 باشه .

----------


## dr_jacky_2005

راه حل تست شده:
البته بعضی مواقع  جواب  نمیده
فکر کنم  روی ZiP  جواب بده !
ZIP رو Damage کنید.
چطور؟
با NotePad باز کنید   یک  کاراکتر   حذف  کنید.
با یک نرم افزار  مثل Advanced Zip Repair  زیپ رو Repair کنید.
من  یک  فایل  زیپ  600  مگابایت  رو  تست  کردم.;)
مستند  بود  دلم  نیامد  که  پاکش  کنم.
این  شد  که  این  راه رو کشف  کردم.

----------


## vcldeveloper

> راه حل تست شده:
> البته بعضی مواقع  جواب  نمیده
> فکر کنم  روی ZiP  جواب بده !
> ZIP رو Damage کنید.


بحث ZIP با RAR فرق میکنه

----------


## mohammadi4net

یک مثال خیلی ساده برای دوستانی که مفهوم hash یا درهم سازی رو متوجه نمشن و اصرار دارن که یک راهی برای بدست آوردن رمز در فایل rar  وجود داره .
شماره تلفن من اینه 2201515 می خوام این رمز گذاری کنم. رمز من هم مثلا عدد 3
میام شماره تلفنمو ضربدر 3 می کنم و جواب میشه 6604545 
اگه رمز منو بدونید 6604545 رو تقسیم بر 3 می کنید تا شماره تلفن منو بدست بیارین.
و اگر ندونید چی؟
حالا کجای این عدد 6604545 رمز منو نوشته؟ ؟

خو ب شما خیلی جدی هستید و می خواین شماره تلفن منو بدست بیارین قاعدتا باید از این روش استفاده کنید :

6604545 / 1= 6604545
6604545 / 2= 3302272.5
6604545 / 3= 2201515
6604545 / 4= 1651136.25
6604545 / 5= 1320909
6604545 / 6= 1100757.5
6604545 / 7= 943506.43
6604545 / 8= 825568.125
6604545 / 9= 733838.33

شما 9 بار سعی کردید تا شماره تلفن منو بدست بیارین
حالا اگه رمز من 2 رقمی بود 99 سعی می کردین
      اگه رمز من 3 رقمی بود 999 سعی می کردین
      اگه رمز من 4 رقمی بود 9999 سعی می کردین
      اگه رمز من 5 رقمی بود 99999 سعی می کردین
      و الی  آخر ...................

به این روش میگن سعی و خطا و یا آزمون و خطا که نرم افزارهای پسورد یاب این کارو براتون انجام می دن
حالا شاید دلیل اینکه میگن برای پیداکردن یک رمز ممکنه ماهها و سالها طول بکشه رو متوجه شده باشین ( البته با توان کامپیوترهای امروزی )

این یک مثال ساده بود ، روش های امروزه خیلی پیشرفته تر هستند
الگوریتم های هش یا درهم سازی در دات نت:
MD5
SHA1
SHA256
SHA384
SHA512

الگوریتم های رمزنگاری در دات نت:
Rijndael
Triple-DES
RSA
RC2
DES
DSA
RNG
Base-64

----------


## nima898

> و این مطلب را برای شما یادآور بشوم اینکه هیچ فایل فشرده ای که دارای رمز باشد بدون مشخص بود رمز در یک نقطه ای از فایل وجود ندارد..


من يك برنامه نوشتم كه فايلها رو رمزكذاري مي كرد ولي رمز هيج جايي ذخيره نمي شد

----------


## golbafan

> Sundown عزیز اصلا منظوره مسخره کردن یا بی احترامی نداشتم . به هر حال اگه ناراحت شدید معذرت می خوام 
> 
> چشم یه فایل رار ضمیمه کردم که پسورد داره بی زحمت پسوردشو برام در بیار .



پسوردش = خدذرزسشصض

----------


## سعید صابری

> پسوردش = خدذرزسشصض



ميشه توضيح بدين چگونه بدست آوردين

----------


## golbafan

يك جايي از فايل انكريپت شده (وسط فايل) ميشه پيداش كرد winrar39

----------


## vcldeveloper

> پسوردش = خدذرزسشصض


با اون پسورد فایل رو هم Extract کردید؟ عبارتی که شما پیدا کردید چیزی رو از اون فایل Extract نمیکنه (WinRAR 3.90 64-bit)

----------


## سعید صابری

> یک جایی از فایل انکریپت شده (وسط فایل) میشه پیداش کرد winrar39


ممنون رفيق! ولي لطف كنيد براي يك مبتدي توضيح بديد نه يك استاد ...

----------


## butterfly8528

> پسوردش = خدذرزسشصض


جناب گلبافان پسورد به هیچ وجه درست نیست ، نه میشه وارد شد نه اکسترکت کرد !

----------


## golbafan

> جناب گلبافان پسورد به هیچ وجه درست نیست ، نه میشه وارد شد نه اکسترکت کرد !


يادم رفت بگم كه پسورد از چپ به راسته نه راست به چپ

توي فايل پسورد هر چي كه باشه بايد چپ به راست خوندش

و كسي هم كه از پسورد استفاده كرده اگر دقت كنيدروي كيبورد يك سري دكمه هايي كنار هم رو زده و اين فايلو فرستاده

----------


## butterfly8528

> یادم رفت بگم که پسورد از چپ به راسته نه راست به چپ
> 
> توی فایل پسورد هر چی که باشه باید چپ به راست خوندش
> 
> و کسی هم که از پسورد استفاده کرده اگر دقت کنیدروی کیبورد یک سری دکمه هایی کنار هم رو زده و این فایلو فرستاده 
> __________________


بازم نشد .

----------


## farshid_vb

سلام دوستان من خیلی روی روشی برای یافتنش کار کردم
به این نتیجه رسیدم که میتونید آزمایش کنید
برنامه
winrar
جدید حتی  ساعت فشرده سازی را در محاسبه پسورد مورد نظر قرار میده 

دیگه باقیش با شما دوستان

آزمایش کنین
یک فایل متن معمولی رو با 
winrar 
با پسورد   
1

رمز کنید
دوباره همون فایل رو یه جای دیگه و چند لحظه بعد با همون پسورد 1 رمز کنید
محتوای این دو را مقایسه کنید و حالشو ببرید

کاملا فرق میکنه

----------


## مهران رسا

دوست عزیز butterfly8528 !

فایل اجرایی که ضمیمه کردم توسط الگوریتم زیر رمگذاری شده (بازشدن فایل نیازمند کلمه عبور هست) . لطف کنین باوجود اینکه برخلاف نرم افزار winrar الگوریتم در اختیارتون هست . کلمه عبور رو اعلام کنین :

Public Function Encode(FileAddress As String, Pass As String)
On Error Resume Next
Randomize Timer
    StrX = Space(FileLen(FileAddress))
    Open FileAddress For Binary As #1
      Get #1, , StrX
    Close #1

    R = Int(Rnd * 5) + 1
    PublicN = "[" & Chr(5) & R & Chr(5) & "]"
    If Len(Pass) > 1 Then
        For j = 1 To Len(Pass) Step 2
            Part = Mid(Pass, j, 2)
            StrX = Replace(StrX, Chr(R + j), "[" & Chr(2) & Coder(Part) & Chr(2) & "]")
        Next j
    Else
    Exit Function
    End If
    Open FileAddress For Output As #1
        Print #1, StrX
        Print #1, PublicN
    Close #1
End Function
Public Function Coder(St As String) As String
    For i = 1 To Len(St)
        s = s & Chr(Asc(Mid(St, i, 1)) + R)
    Next i
    Coder = s
End Function


دقت کنین که هدف ما مطلع شدن از کلمه عبور هست نه بازگرداندن فایل به حالت اولیه .

_ابتدا فایل رو از حالت فشرده خارج کنید_

----------


## nima898

> دقت کنین که هدف ما مطلع شدن از کلمه عبور هست نه بازگرداندن فایل به حالت اولیه .


 یه سوال : اگه رمز رو اشتباه زده بشه پیغام خطا میده یا فایل رو بصورت اشتباه باز میکنه؟

----------


## مهران رسا

> یه سوال : اگه رمز رو اشتباه زده بشه پیغام خطا میده یا فایل رو بصورت اشتباه باز میکنه؟


دقیقاً این بحث چند صفحه ای برای روشن کردن همین موضوع بود . اینکه امنیت فایل های rar صرفاً با یک شرط ساده تامین نمیشه و به هیچ وجه امکان کرک کردن کلمه عبور اون وجود نداره ، در نتیجه تنها راه باقی مانده همون روش سعی و خطا هست .

کد بالا هم تا حدودی روش استفاده شده در winrar رو به شکل ساده بیان می کنه . همونطور که مشخص هست ، در صورتی که کلمه عبور اشتباه وارد بشه خبری از فایل سالم نخواهد بود.

----------


## butterfly8528

سلام .M8SPY. عزیز .





> فایل اجرایی که ضمیمه کردم توسط الگوریتم زیر رمگذاری شده (بازشدن فایل نیازمند کلمه عبور هست) . لطف کنین باوجود اینکه برخلاف نرم افزار winrar الگوریتم در اختیارتون هست . کلمه عبور رو اعلام کنین :


چون همه چیز به صورت راندوم هست و وابسته به کلید ، امکان یافتن کلمه عبور وجود نداره !




> دقیقاً این بحث چند صفحه ای برای روشن کردن همین موضوع بود . اینکه امنیت فایل های rar صرفاً با یک شرط ساده تامین نمیشه و به هیچ وجه امکان کرک کردن کلمه عبور اون وجود نداره ، در نتیجه تنها راه باقی مانده همون روش سعی و خطا هست .
> 
> کد بالا هم تا حدودی روش استفاده شده در winrar رو به شکل ساده بیان می کنه . همونطور که مشخص هست ، در صورتی که کلمه عبور اشتباه وارد بشه خبری از فایل سالم نخواهد بود.



بله حرف شما درسته . در این روش شما هم مانند وینرار 99% راهی به جز بروت فرس وجود نداره  :لبخند: 

لطفا کدتون رو به صورت کامل و همراه با تابع decode قرار بدید یه نگاه بندازیم .

موفق باشید .

----------


## varaghaftab

با عرض سلام
 شاید لازم باشد تا اندکی راجع به الگوریتم فایل rar  و همینطور روش بدست آوردن پسورد بیشتر توضیح داده بشه.
ابتدا از اساتید معذرت خواهی میکنم.
برداشت شخصی من با توجه به سورس unrar است.
آنچه که مسلم است کلمه یا جمله پسورد ابتدا بصورت یک رشته unicode تندیل شده سپس با 40000000 در مبنای هگز اکسکلوزیو شدن و ریخته شدن در 10 جدول 4 در 4 تبدیل به 16 بایت اطلاعات کلید میشود این اطلاعات از روش Sha1 جهت رمز گذاری استفاده میشود ضمنا با توجه به محتویات فایل 16 بایت کلید دیگر نیز با اکسکلوزیو کردن هر 16 بایت اطلاعات فایل با 16 بایت بعدی بدست میآید.اطلاعات با روش rijndael  رمز نگاری و سپس ذخیره میگردد.پس فکر پیدا کردن رمز و آنکه رمز در فایل باشد را از سر بیرون کنید
اما راه حل نرم افزار های زیادی در اینترنت هست که با آنها میشود رمز فایلها rar را پیدا کرد اما زمان بسیار زیادی میگیرد.جدیدا نرم افزار Advanced Archive Password Recovery نسخه ای را ارائه داده که از سی پی یو های دو هسته ای و همچنین سی پی یو کرات گرافیکی استفاده میکند.اما نه هر کارت گرافیکی.
یک نرم افزار هم هست که فقط از سی پی یو کارت گرافیکی استفاده میکند که باید nvidea or Ati باشد.نرم افزار رایگان است و میتوانید با جستجوی gpurar در Google  انرا دانلود کنید.

----------


## persian_bigboy

دوستان ، هر زمانی که توانستید ، یک MD5 رو به کلمه اول خود بازگردانید ، می توانید فایل RAR رو هم باز کنید . نکته ، سرس برنامه وین رار رایگان هست و می تونید دانلود کنید. و مطالعه کنید .

----------


## aapalireza

> خب اولا كسي كه كمك ميخواد بايد لحن كمك خواستن رو هم بلد باشه
> 
> 
> 
> باور كنيد اگر خودم با چشم خودم نديده بودم باور نميكردم يه روز يه فايل رار رو دانلود كردم روش پسورد بود ( از همون فايل هايي كه پسوردش توس سايتش هست ) اما چون از اينترنت ديسكانكت شده بودم حوصلم نشد دوباره وصل شم و ببينم پسوردش چيه. خودم با نوت پد بازش كردم و كلمه پسورد رو سرچ كردم كلمه ي روبروي اون رو به عنوان پسورد وارد كردم و فايل باز شد
> اون زمان خيلي تعجب كردم كه چرا وين رار اين طور بي فكر پسورد رو ذخيره ميكنه
> حتي به فكر افتادم يه برنامه براي يافتن پسورد بسازم با همين روش.
> 
> به هر حال خودم نسبت به احمقانه بودن اين روش آگاهم. پس بهتر نبود قبل از اينكه در مقام نقد سخن برآيي فكر ميكردي كه چرا چنين گفتم تا به اين نتيجه برسي كه ممكن است چنين اتفاقي برايم افتاده باشد و با اين روش حلش كرده باشم
> ...


عزیز!
این راه پسورد را به شما نمی دهد
اون نوشته ای که احتمالاً در خط آخر برنامه هم بوده,
نوشته ای است که در
Comment
برنامه نوشته شده
صاحب سایت هم قبل از آپلود  در قسمت comment نوشته password: تا با دوبار کلیک بر روی آن پسورد را ببینید

----------


## cardano7

> winrar خیلی خفنه و نمیشه کاری کرد.


دارید فقط صورت مسئله رو پاک می کنید. ما هم می دونیم خفنه. دنبال بررسی کردن این هستیم که چرا این طوریه.


من شاید متخصص رمز نگاری نباشم. اما منطق حکم می کنه که:
"رمز به صورت هش شده، در یک گوشه یی از فایل قرار داده شده. در این هیچ شکی نیست. و گرنه winrar نمی تونست بهمون بگه که رمز درسته یا اشتباه."

1- فقط یک نفر بین اساتید نیاز هست که *بدون پیچوندن مساله* و کلاس گذاشتن برای ما بیاد بگه winrar با چه الگوریتمی هش می کنه؟ خواهشا اگر نمی دونید، شانسی جواب ندید.
2- این رمز هش شده، در کدام خانه ی فایل ذخیره شده؟

----------


## mohammadi4net

> دارید فقط صورت مسئله رو پاک می کنید. ما هم می دونیم خفنه. دنبال بررسی کردن این هستیم که چرا این طوریه.
> 
> 
> من شاید متخصص رمز نگاری نباشم. اما منطق حکم می کنه که:
> "رمز به صورت هش شده، در یک گوشه یی از فایل قرار داده شده. در این هیچ شکی نیست. و گرنه winrar نمی تونست بهمون بگه که رمز درسته یا اشتباه."
> 
> 1- فقط یک نفر بین اساتید نیاز هست که *بدون پیچوندن مساله* و کلاس گذاشتن برای ما بیاد بگه winrar با چه الگوریتمی هش می کنه؟ خواهشا اگر نمی دونید، شانسی جواب ندید.
> 2- این رمز هش شده، در کدام خانه ی فایل ذخیره شده؟


تو این شش صفحه 20 تا تاپیک مفید هست که به زبانها و سطح سوادهای مختلف این موضوع رو توضیح دادن که افرادی مثل شما نسبت به موضوع نگرش درستی پیدا کنن اونوقت شما همه نظریه ها رو بی دلیل رد کردی و از همون ها دنبال جواب می گردی؟!!!
(تازه دارم می فهمم که مدیران سایت برنامه نویس چی می کشن ، کاش موقع ثبت نام تو یه این سایت یه امتحان ورودی پایه می گرفتن که این مشکلات پیش نیاد !)

----------

